# training and gratuity



## brdhunt36 (Oct 24, 2004)

I'am not going to get into everything on this, but i'am about to get my dog back from a kennel. They helped with finishing the dog with live birds and hunting over her. What I was wondering besides the kennel and training fees do I also give the trainer a Gratuity and if so how much? Any help on this would be a big help


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

Good question, got my dog trained by Tom Docken. Did not tip him. Would like to know what other people have to say.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

If the kennel has a trainer, tip the trainer about $100.00 if the dog's been there for several months.

If the trainer also owns the kennel, tip him nothing. He's making a good living from you. My clients usually took me out to dinners.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

It never hurts to show your appreciation for a job well done, doesn't have to be money it could be a gift card to a local restraunt, so he can take his wife out for dinner (remember somtimes the wife is the one taking care of the dogs) or it could simply be a signed and framed 8x10 of you and your dog after your first ribbon or your first title or your first hunt thanking them for a job well done. sometimes these things mean more than money. Or you could offer to be a reference for future clients..


----------

